# Help finding info on antique Roadmaster



## Gordo (May 17, 2019)

I need help finding info on this old Roadmaster riding scooter.  I received it when my girls were little 25 years ago and it was a hand me down from at least 2 people before that. I have attached pictures. There are no serial numbers that I can find but the tag on it says Roadmaster. Olin Illinois   Can anyone help me identify this and give me some information on how old it may be?  I’m thinking it may be from the 40s or 50s


----------



## ridingtoy (May 17, 2019)

If those wheels are made of plastic (which they appear to be), this little scooter dates somewhere in the 1970s and '80s. If it was made back in the '40s and '50s the wheels would have been metal and the tires rubber. That's also a newer Roadmaster decal. My daughter's Roadmaster trike dates to 1988 and has the same decal design and stamped metal seat style. This scooter is about 60 years shy of being an antique. Hope that helps a little.

Dave


----------



## Gordo (May 17, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> If those wheels are made of plastic (which they appear to be), this little scooter dates somewhere in the 1970s and '80s. If it was made back in the '40s and '50s the wheels would have been metal and the tires rubber. That's also a newer Roadmaster decal. My daughter's Roadmaster trike dates to 1988 and has the same decal design and stamped metal seat style. This scooter is about 60 years shy of being an antique. Hope that helps a little.
> 
> Dave
> 
> ...


----------



## Gordo (May 17, 2019)

Dave.  The wheels are steel and the tires are a hard rubber. Not plastic. The only thing plastic is the caps on the wheel shafts. Not sure if those are original or not but everything else is steel on this thing.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2019)

RM moved to Olney in ‘62 so no way  as old as you think. I’m with Dave and think mid 80s on this one. Definitely not antique


----------



## Gordo (May 18, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> r.m. moved to Olney in ‘62 so no way  as old as you think. I’m with Dave and think mid 80s on this one. Definitely not antique



Thanks for the info guys.  Any idea what the real name for this is?


----------



## ridingtoy (May 18, 2019)

I've found a couple other web pages that show one of these but neither give a name. I've even looked for Roadmaster juvenile products brochures and ads of that time period. Couldn't find any of those either. Most were from the '50s/'60s and only showed trikes and sidewalk bikes. Have to keep digging on this one.

Dave


----------



## Gordo (May 18, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> I've found a couple other web pages that show one of these but neither give a name. I've even looked for Roadmaster juvenile products brochures and ads of that time period. Couldn't find any of those either. Most were from the '50s/'60s and only showed trikes and sidewalk bikes. Have to keep digging on this one.
> 
> Dave




I finally found it. They are called wee wheelers. Made in the 60s. This one has the blue hub caps. Haven’t found out when they switched to the white


----------



## ridingtoy (May 18, 2019)

Great job finding information on it. I would have never guessed that name. It is earlier than I had thought. Guess that stamped metal seat style was used for several years by Roadmaster.

Dave


----------



## Gordo (May 18, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> Great job finding information on it. I would have never guessed that name. It is earlier than I had thought. Guess that stamped metal seat style was used for several years by Roadmaster.
> 
> Dave



Now the question is do I go ahead and restore it to like new condition or leave like it is.?  Would love for my granddaughter to be able to pass it down some day. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 18, 2019)

It is a nice smaller project; not to much in parts size and number to deal with.
Dilemma might be regarding time spent, without an actual rider in mind, (or would that be the granddaughter).
Not sure of the value in these steel riding toys; (i.e., refurbishment may increase its value, rather than decrease).
Seems that a part of the value is in your own memories of the item.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 20, 2019)

Found this paper ad from 1967 on ebay for the Wee Wheeler. There was actually four "Wee" series toys in the ad. I believe both Roadmaster and Junior Toys were under the AMF Company at the time - https://www.ebay.com/itm/1967-ADVER...271339?hash=item2354b9162b:g:QgQAAOSwLVZVo68V

Dave


----------



## Gordo (May 20, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> Found this paper ad from 1967 on ebay for the Wee Wheeler. There was actually four "Wee" series toys in the ad. I believe both Roadmaster and Junior Toys were under the AMF Company at the time - https://www.ebay.com/itm/1967-ADVER...271339?hash=item2354b9162b:g:QgQAAOSwLVZVo68V
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave and Archie for the help and the info. First time I have ever been on here. I appreciate your help.   Been interesting and fun little search for this little toy.  You guys are great. Thanks.  I’ll keep doing more research.  May take it into the bicycle hall of fame and see what they can tell me. I can see why you guys do this.


----------



## Gordo (May 20, 2019)

Gordo said:


> Thanks Dave and Archie for the help and the info. First time I have ever been on here. I appreciate your help.   Been interesting and fun little search for this little toy.  You guys are great. Thanks.  I’ll keep doing more research.  May take it into the bicycle hall of fame and see what they can tell me. I can see why you guys do this.


----------

